# Ok..heres what my pigeons love to look at...



## EvilMonkey666 (Dec 1, 2005)

...Binky and Peppy get a kick out of this guy..This is what they stare at all day long ..I wonder why!(maybe because he's so big? LOL)

























sometimes I catch binky on top of his tank trying to poke fun at him LOL...I swear they get a kick out of each other!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LOL That is so funny! Do you think Binky & Peppy are trying to figure out what*it* is?

What a BIG fish that is. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

What type fish is that? It is gorgeous and big!

Maggie


----------



## Popcorn_Nose (Dec 12, 2005)

*flower horn*

from what i know, they are called "flower horns." they're viscious that's why u have to separate them from one another.. they also have "chinese character- marks" on their body.. they said that it was originated in china and they believed that it brings "good luck" on their business...

that's all...


----------

